# cleaning new extractor



## argos59 (Jun 13, 2011)

The cleaning instructions for my new extractor says not to use detergents or soaps they may contaminate the honey. What should I use to clean with ?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

We clean ours with cold water. 
If you take it apart, there might be a bearing in the hole in the bottom. Careful you don't loose it. The bearing should be lubed with food grade grease.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Well I use liquid dish detergent and a couple of gallons of hot water along with a brush, and rinse well.
Are you cleaning in prep to use? or after extraction?
If it is new, just soap and water and rinse. If after extraction, set it outside and the bees will clean it uo real good and then wash. Jim


----------



## argos59 (Jun 13, 2011)

this is new never used extractor and manufacturer says no soap or detergent. simple green the clear type ?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I have had bad experience with liquid dish detergents. Some, to me at least, have a nauseous lingering aroma that can taint food. That said, there are non scented cleaners that are in every day use in food handling that do not leave a film.


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

I have heard that instead of using soap and water, rinse and spray down with a 10% bleach solution, then rinse really well again.

When I got my extractor new, I cleaned the daylights out of it. The first time I cleaned it after extracting, I put it in my shower and used the handheld spray on it with a bleach solution. I made sure it was rinsed completely by letting the shower spray into it for a while. I also used cold water so any wax wouldn't meld itself permanently to the inside.

A more experienced beek told me not to let the bees clean it, as there is a potential for spreading disease, has anyone heard anything about that?


----------



## ShaneVBS (Aug 22, 2011)

I use dawn and hot water, rinse well


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

I would let the bees clean it first. then follow up with 10% bleach solution.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

steam cleaner and no soap...totaly sterile


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Why would you clean a new extractor? That would almost be like washing your brand new dishwasher. Or maybe more accurate a comparison, washing honey jars. It isn't necassary.

And after using it? Setting it outside in Brooklyn, NY? I don't think so. Unless you can chain it down real well.

Hot water. That's all you need. Hot water to rinse any residual honey left after extracting. I would think that using a brush on it would scratch it.


----------



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

Maxant's extractors come with instructions that say clean only with hot water.


----------



## argos59 (Jun 13, 2011)

manufacture recommends cleaning before use. possible the factory is not very clean. I did rinse the honey jars


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You bought honey jars in boxes and washed them before filling? They wash them before they box them. They are already clean. Caps too.

Where did you get your extractor from?


----------



## Konrad (Oct 7, 2004)

argos59 said:


> manufacture recommends cleaning before use. possible the factory is not very clean. I did rinse the honey jars


This all makes sense, can't trust anybody out here...if you clean it your self's you know it's clean, I put jars & lids in dishwasher first.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Konrad said:


> I put jars & lids in dishwasher first.


10 or 20 years ago all lids were paper lined, not the white coated ones we now have, so you couldn't have done that then. I understand you are being cautious, but it is an unnecassary step.

What do you do w/ fliptop lids for Squeeze containers?


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

I would definitely wash a brand new extractor, because ALL steel stainless or otherwise is drenched with a mixture of oil and water at the mill so that it wont stick together as it is rolled up. And I can pretty much guarantee you that Jake isn't out there washing each one as it rolls off the assembly line...:kn: or any other extractor manufacture for that matter.......


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Can you really? Maybe you'd better ask him before you speak so suredly.


----------



## Konrad (Oct 7, 2004)

sqkcrk said:


> What do you do w/ fliptop lids for Squeeze containers?


I don't have them, but I do use plastic...about 6 lb, these I wash by hand.

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/fruitnut_/Honeybee/IMG_1834_1_1_1-1.jpg


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Okay. Nice looking set of buckets. Do you label them?


----------



## Konrad (Oct 7, 2004)

sqkcrk said:


> Okay. Nice looking set of buckets. Do you label them?


I have no labels as for now but it will happen down the road,.. honey sells good without it.
These buckets are made locally and the seal is 100%...I like them very much,... love the handles!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ya might want something on them that says honey. Wouldn't want someone mixing them up w/ something else. I still like the way they look.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Subject, Stay on the subject people :lookout:


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Just a thought, but a lot of kitchenware that I buy has a sticker on it that sez wash in warm soapy water before use. I always thought it was to remove manufacturing oil/residue. And although I havent read the directions on a case of mason jars in many years, it also seems to me that the instructions say to rinse the jars in warm water and wash the lids before use. Seems like a honey extractor would be in the same boat. 

However since I never follow product directions anyway, and I do not have a honey extractor, my input here doesnt amount to much......


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

HONEYDEW said:


> Subject, Stay on the subject people :lookout:


Following your example.


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

We used the pressure washer at the car wash. It worked perfectly.


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

argos59 said:


> The cleaning instructions for my new extractor says not to use detergents or soaps they may contaminate the honey. What should I use to clean with ?


Sodium carbonate.
Sodium carbonate is a food additive (E500).


----------

